# CarPlan Demon VS Trade Valet



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

CarPlan Trade Valet products caught my eye while I was in Sparesworld due to the quantity and price and i thought thwy could be really useful for when I valet family/friends cars as I know they are not the type that would want an expensice detail.

After chatting with a worker in Sparesworld yesterday he mentioned that CarPlan Trade Valet Hi-Wax Rinse is Demon Shine. I have already bought Demon products but I'm wondering if I should be buying Trade Valet products instead when Demon runs out.

I then wondered if the other Trade Valet products were the same as Demon products seeing as it's all CarPlan/Tetrosyl.

Judging by the colours of the products and their uses I believe that they could well be.

Super TFR - Demon Machine
Hi-Foam Wash - Demon Foam
Hi-Wax Rinse - Demon Shine
Super Clean 100+ - Demon Clean
Super Trim Cleaner - Demon Wax (Discontinued?)
Wheel Cleaner - Demon Wheels
Tyre Silk - Demon Tyres

Does anyone have any idea whether or not they are the same products or if not then any idea's if one is better than the other?

Thanks.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, they are exactly the same products


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you. I'd be best off spending an extra few pound on 5x the quantity then.

Can I ask how you know that they are?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

it was asked about a few of the products in the carplan traders section on here but I don't think it was ever confirmed. The snow foam / demon foam are certainly extremely similar when I tried it as a local halfords were selling off the 5L bottles relatively cheap.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

OrangeManDan said:


> Thank you. I'd be best off spending an extra few pound on 5x the quantity then.
> 
> Can I ask how you know that they are?


They are all 'basic' products - they do the job - some are a bit harsh so follow the dilution instructions, or dilute further than is listed.

The tyre shine in particular wasn't particularly good - it disappeared after a couple of days. Wheel cleaner was particularly strong acid - you could cut this 1:3 for maintenance washes.

(There is nothing wrong with this btw - they work perfectly well, they're just not fancy in terms of smell or branding)

I wouldn't commit to 5L without trying the 1L bottles first though.

If you can find a Demon Shine xmas pack/valet pack on the cheap, this comes with 5 bottles of these products to try first

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/car-cleaning-kits/demon-valeting-gift-pack

Or you can just pick up the 1L bottles when they're on offer (3 for 2)

Also you then have the right bottles to refill from the 5L containers, also available from Halfords if you don't want to wait for delivery.

(I wouldn't pay 25 quid for the pack, personally; I got mine for a tenner at Morrisons when it was on offer - they're on eBay for 20 quid delivered as well).

If you're just doing your own cars - 5L of some of these would last you 2-3 years.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Really appreciate the replies thank you.

Didn't see the CarPlan section on here.

I've jut bought one of those kits actually. With the discount on ecp thy came down to £15 and they have them at my local Spares world for £20. I would probably use them as basic washes on family/friends cars for a few £ to fund my detailing products .

Really grateful for the tips thank you.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Bulk.. cheap, so cheap you just use it and costs you pennies - all of it.

Great for kittign out your garage with stuff that you can use on as many cars as you like and not care if you waste it. 

spray them on whenever you like each wash if you want. thats the ppint, bulk ,cheap .

I use BSD underneath and top up with the rinse in a spray gun after each wash as a dryign aid.


Also they dotn contain silicone as its a trade product


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

p.s. what ratio do you run clean 100+ at ?

50:1 it says is for light cleaning, but what is considered light. Id like one ratio for all things, like cleaning grease fingermakrs and scuffs off trim and seats


----------

